

Ask HN: Is there any service that lets me push code and it automatically scales? - gsundeep

I'm looking for a solution like Heroku where I can push my code to but without the restriction of the limited resources that Heroku provides (without me having to manually upgrade resources).&#60;p&#62;I know ec2 can handle this kind of thing but if I understand correctly, it would still require me to write extra code to start and stop ec2 instances based on traffic.&#60;p&#62;I want to be able to just upload my web app somewhere and have it scale no matter how many requests it get. I shouldn't have to manually purchase resources, that should happen automatically based on the traffic the app is getting and the resources it needs to support that traffic.
======
kaolinite
You don't want EC2, you want AWS Elastic Beanstalk. However it only supports
Java, .NET and PHP: <http://aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/>

------
marshallp
google app engine. set the request delay in admin console, architect for
scalability with datastore (or use less scalable cloud sql). choice of python,
go, java (and jvm languages like clojure).

~~~
gsundeep
Looks interesting, but it doesn't support RoR or node :(

